

Doomsday rule - eru
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_(weekday)

======
eru
> Conway can usually give the correct [weekday for any given date] in under
> two seconds. To improve his speed, he practices his calendrical calculations
> on his computer, which is programmed to quiz him with random dates every
> time he logs on.

